# in my garden



## Nelson (22 Nov 2010)

just some plants i've left in the garden.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Nov 2010)

Niiiice 

Do they just get old tank water? Or plain old rain water?  If only we had tropical weather I'd love to do an amazon pond with oscars and corys outside haha.......one day :/


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Nov 2010)

Awesome! I've been meaning to do something like this for a long time.


----------



## Nelson (22 Nov 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Niiiice
> 
> Do they just get old tank water? Or plain old rain water?  If only we had tropical weather I'd love to do an amazon pond with oscars and corys outside haha.......one day :/


cheers Ryan.
bit of both   .



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Awesome! I've been meaning to do something like this for a long time.


cheers Dan.
do it mate.just water them and leave it   .


----------

